# Changed from O2 to Vodafone,incoming calls "unknown"



## anastasiablu (9 Mar 2010)

I have changed my phone provider from 02, unlocked the phone and am now with vodaphone, however my incomming calls do not show ID even though the numbers are on my sim and phone. I cannot see anything on the Sony Ericsson 380(?) phone settings to fix this.

Any ideas???


----------



## Rebel2008 (10 Mar 2010)

*Re: Changed from O2 to Vodaphone,incomming calls "unknown"*

I have the Samsung Tocca Lite and on my phone if i don't want to show incoming caller ID's then it's at settings, phone settings, caller information and then either show or hide. Not sure if that'll be any help!


----------



## Quest (10 Mar 2010)

It could be that the phone numbers are in your phone twice, both in the phone memory and on the sim card. If you switch your active memory in use to either your phone memory or sim memory only it may do the job.

On many phones especially Nokia's this will cause number to show as private/unknown.


----------



## mrblues (10 Mar 2010)

Could also be that Vodafone haven't enabled your caller ID. I'd call them and make sure its on.


----------



## eoghanp (10 May 2010)

I also changed from O2 to Vodafone around mid April. Still can't register for an email address or send/receive pictures from my phone due to a "known technical problem" that they are looking into. Can't believe a company like Vodafone lets this continue. Their own forums are full of complaints.


----------

